
Ownership Explained with Python - JoshTriplett
https://paulkernfeld.com/2018/09/16/ownership-explained-with-python.html
======
ColinWright
Quoting:

    
    
        ... an important distinction that I did not
        know before writing this blog post: a value
        is a chunk of data in the computer’s memory,
        whereas a variable, like squares, is a way
        to refer to that value from the code.
    

To one who grew up with machine code (in some cases not even assembler) and
who looks to understand existing languages at both levels - the high level
abstract and the low level implementation - this is always jarring. I know
full well that many, perhaps most, modern programmers actually don't know much
about how the languages they are using are implemented, but when someone
doesn't really know or understand the difference between a value, a variable,
and a reference, I find it rather disturbing.

It will pass - there will come a time when only true gurus will know how
things actually work. To some extent I've been privileged to live in a time
when I could work at (nearly) all levels of the system.

